# DIY Bike Carrier



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

I was feeling pretty down about my kickback until I figured out how to modify it to carry additional bikes on the dummy! Here's a quick explanation:

Measure and cut new axle shafts from old cromoly handlbars.

Drill holes for pins.

Remove pins from aluminum axle shafts.

Put pins in new chromoly axle shafts.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Insert new chromoly axle shaft in the kickback.

Suddenly realize that you only have two pins and ponder how to improvise a third pin. Conclude that a bolt with suffice. 

Install yakima rack.

Throw second bike on and ride!


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Brought my coworkers bike on my morning commute, worked great!


----------



## dogstar (Dec 16, 2005)

Sweet. Nice work. I'll file this one away for future reference


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

I love it! I really want a BD some day. How about heal strike on the tire? Does your foot and leg travel on the inside or outside of the wheel when you have a bike mounted in the new rack?


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks all! Surprisingly, there is no heal strike. The bike sits out far enough for feet to clear. I also forgot to mention that this setup takes less than a minute to install and remove. 

vaultbrad, I cannot recommend the Big Dummy enough. The ride quality and capabilities of this bike are astounding. Without question, it's the most fun, interesting and useful bike I've ever owned. Get ye a dummy!


----------

